# kurbeln



## p0$3r (1. Mai 2006)

ich such recht günstige kurbeln..zur auswahl stehn die eastern bikes electron kurbeln mit usbb, und diese: http://cgi.ebay.de/KCNC-SIDE-ARM-Cr...7238215793QQcategoryZ9201QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
ob die ebay kurbeln üblicher schrott sind? und das gewicht von unter einem kilo verwirrt mich dort auch sehr..


----------



## sidekicker (1. Mai 2006)

in der anzeige hätten die ruig mehr angaben machen können.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (1. Mai 2006)

ne, die ebay-kurbeln sind mir nicht ganz geheuer...
nehm doch die eastern, gehste kein risko ein.
ansonsten fragste den DirtJumper III, kannst dem auch gern ne pm schicken, der freut sich.


----------



## DirtJumper III (1. Mai 2006)

oh ja ich freue mich..... was?


tu es nicht, nein nein nein, dieser schäferhund dieser


----------



## UrbanJumper (1. Mai 2006)

hier sag mal bitte nichts gegen den deutschen schäferhund, was er geleistet hat sollte man schon anerkennent respektieren...ich muss morgen um 5uhr aufstehen.


----------



## DirtJumper III (1. Mai 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> hier sag mal bitte nichts gegen den deutschen schäferhund, was er geleistet hat sollte man schon anerkennent respektieren...ich muss morgen um 5uhr aufstehen.



der hat ja auch den hundeknochen award gewonnen! also ab ins bett............


----------



## UrbanJumper (1. Mai 2006)

DirtJumper III schrieb:
			
		

> also ab ins bett............


ja ich glaub auch sonst poste ich noch bilder von strammen deutschen schäferhunden, ich kann das wort nicht oft genug sagen.

edit:





was sagt ihr hier zu? typische schäferhundromantik

lebt alöx eigendlich noch?


----------



## p0$3r (2. Mai 2006)

jo hab mir schon gedacht, dass da was nich hinhaut..schon allein die 900nochwas gramm, sind mit ner stahlkurbeln, ohne titanachse wohl nich zu erreichen


----------



## p0$3r (2. Mai 2006)

ach ja..wie das das nu mit den gewichten bei der kurbel...stabil genug sind sie für meine ansprüche..aber bei der eastern findet man angaben von 1,6kg bis 1,44kg (eastern hp) für die usbb version..hat da wer das genaue gewicht von?? weil 1,66kg wärn denn doch een bissel schwer denk ich


----------



## j.e.t. (2. Mai 2006)

p0$3r schrieb:
			
		

> jo hab mir schon gedacht, dass da was nich hinhaut..schon allein die 900nochwas gramm, sind mit ner stahlkurbeln, ohne titanachse wohl nich zu erreichen


doch die beiden neusten modelle


----------



## p0$3r (2. Mai 2006)

hast du erfahrungen mit kurbeln von kcnc?? und brauch ich da für das kettenblatt nen spyder, oder nen normalen kettenblattadapter?
is das bei ebay die kcnc lancelot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.e.t. (2. Mai 2006)

sorry war n bissl undeutlich von mir ich hab mich nicht auf die von ebay bezogen sondern ganz allgemein
also es gibt 2 kurbelmodelle mit stahlachse die unter 900 wiegen (so wars gemeint  ): die wombolts und die neuen fly aber sind noch nicht draussen


----------



## p0$3r (2. Mai 2006)

okay..also fazit: die ebay kurbeln, wo eher lassen wo sie sind...und die eastern kaufen, von denen ich immernoch gerne das gewicht wüsste..?!


----------



## Wurst4BMX (2. Mai 2006)

ach was spielt schon das gewicht fuer ne rolle ?scheis drauf !! Demolition abraten kumpel sind da mit euro bb nach einer woche die lagerschalen gebrochen ^^ !!! Deutscher schaeferhund ... die sind so verdammt ueberzuechtet die koennen nach 4 jahren schon netmehr laufen wenn se glueck haben !! die stinken ^^ ! kaufste dir nen 30 jahren alten mischling der is noch qicker und fiedeler als so nen deutscher schaeferhund .. danke


----------



## p0$3r (2. Mai 2006)

wow wurst..dein beitrag war sowas von sinnvoll und hilfreich, ich kanns kaum glauben..davon ma abgesehn, dass die demolition aufgrund ihres preises gar nich zur diskussion stehen, ist es meiner meinung nach recht wichtig, wenn man bei 2 verschiedenen kurbeln, zum gleichen preis rund ein halbes kilo sparen kann..DANKE


----------



## UrbanJumper (2. Mai 2006)

was nimmt der sich jetzt überhaupt raus?! 

naja egal, verbleiben wir einfach bei den eastern..


----------



## No Risk (2. Mai 2006)

Frage nebenbei:
Warum bekomm ich zur zeit nirgens die Primo Powerbit US BB schwarz 175mm, bei parano sowie g&s zur ziet nicht auf lager erst wieder in 4 wochen.
Kann mir einer sagen welcher laden die zur zeit auf lager hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (2. Mai 2006)

www.360shop.de
www.bigboysports.de
www.oldschoolbmx.de
www.singlespeedshop.de

da schon probiert?


----------



## Son (2. Mai 2006)

Zu einfach


----------



## p0$3r (2. Mai 2006)

...iwer kennt doch sicher das gewicht der easten electron 
aber schonma thx für die antwortn urban


----------



## evil_rider (3. Mai 2006)

also die ebay kurbel macht eigentlich nen fitten eindruck, auch das gewicht kann sich sehn lassen... würds auf nen versuch ankommen lassen!


----------



## evil_rider (3. Mai 2006)

p0$3r schrieb:
			
		

> jo hab mir schon gedacht, dass da was nich hinhaut..schon allein die 900nochwas gramm, sind mit ner stahlkurbeln, ohne titanachse wohl nich zu erreichen




profile mini --> mit titanachse 680g, wäre also mit stahlachse ca. 830g


----------



## p0$3r (3. Mai 2006)

die profile spielt auch inner ganz andern klasse als ne 80â¬ kurbel


----------



## evil_rider (3. Mai 2006)

ging hier jetzt ums prinzip! ;D


----------



## Misanthrop (3. Mai 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> hier sag mal bitte nichts gegen den deutschen schäferhund, was er geleistet hat sollte man schon anerkennent respektieren...ich muss morgen um 5uhr aufstehen.




mein Amsteff hat mehr HP als dein Schäferhund


----------



## evil_rider (3. Mai 2006)

p.s. an deiner stelle würde ich dir die profile ans herz legen, die supergoose dir im bmx forum angeboten hat, bessere kurbel für weniger cash wirst niemals bekommen!


----------



## p0$3r (3. Mai 2006)

hm nagut..ich werd wohl trotzdem die eastern nehm..sonst muss ich 2 für nen kb adapter bezahln+werf der post dabei noch 5porto innen hals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (3. Mai 2006)

jaund, dafür haste aber kurbeln die halten, made in usa sind und in 2 jahren immer noch, mit kaum wertverlust verschachern kannst!

aber nun ja, musst du wissen!


----------



## p0$3r (3. Mai 2006)

nja..das is ja nich mein problem..ich steh privatkÃ¤ufen nur eher skeptisch gegenÃ¼ber..will jezz supergoose nich persÃ¶hnlich ansprechen..aber wenn mit den kurbeln was is..angerissen z.B. hab ich sie gekauft und keine chance sie irgendwie zu tauschen..die 100â¬ sind dann weg. ich kann mir nÃ¤mlich 100% nich vorstelln, dass ne kurbel, welche lp Ã¼ber 200â¬ kostet, als neuware fÃ¼r 100â¬ weiterverkauft wird..das mir einfach nur ein rÃ¤tsel, das is alles


----------



## evil_rider (3. Mai 2006)

ja toll, mein altes hinterrad hat Ã¼ber 400â¬ gekostet, und habs fÃ¼r 175â¬ hergegeben...


----------



## p0$3r (3. Mai 2006)

is ja gut evil xD will nur nich nochma abgezogen werden 
wenn er das über ebay macht usw..np denn bin ich dabei


----------



## p0$3r (3. Mai 2006)

is ja gut evil xD will nur nich nochma abgezogen werden 
wenn er das über ebay macht usw..np denn bin ich dabei


----------



## UrbanJumper (3. Mai 2006)

wasn Amsteff?


----------



## Son (3. Mai 2006)




----------



## UrbanJumper (3. Mai 2006)

is halt sau hässlich das teil...
und hat schwule lessyaugen wenn ich das mal sagen darf.


----------



## Misanthrop (3. Mai 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> wasn Amsteff?



Das was man in einem Ghetto wie dem in dem ich lebe, neben Bitches, Drogen, Hoes, Alkohol und Knarren zum überleben braucht
nen american-staffordshire-terrier




majästethisches tier....
sehr liebevoll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molox (3. Mai 2006)

aber nichts gegen einen Deutschen Schäferhund...


----------



## Son (3. Mai 2006)

Naja, wenn man den american-staffordshire-terrier gegen nen Schäferhund antreten lässt wirds trotzdem interessant.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (3. Mai 2006)

p0$3r schrieb:
			
		

> is ja gut evil xD will nur nich nochma abgezogen werden
> wenn er das über ebay macht usw..np denn bin ich dabei



Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Ebay und dem BMX Forum? Weil du da Garanie hast? Nein hast du bei nem Privatverkauf nicht. Weil du da Käuferschutz beantragen kannst? Die Leute in nem BMX Forum sind doch keine potentiellen Betrüger? Die kennen sich doch alle untereinander und niemand würde dir ne defekte Kurbel andrehen einfach weil es Sportler sind und die sicherlich genau wissen was eine defekte Kurbel anrichten kann. Vertrau einfach der Community von der du ein Teil bist. Wenn du das nicht kannst solltest du nicht in Foren posten auch wenn es nur online ist man achtet sich gegenseitig auch wenn man mal Stress miteinander hat. Ich wüsste z.B. keinen in diesem Thread von dem ich nicht abkaufen würde so viel vertrauen solltest du haben.

Ach ja zu der Garantie. Kannst du Englisch? Profile ist eine besondere Firma die ein Image was sie seid 20 Jahren pflegt auch halten will. Ruf bei denen an und schick denen eine defekte Kurbel und du wirst 3 Wochen später 2 neue aus nem Karton direkt aus Amiland bekommen


----------



## p0$3r (3. Mai 2006)

hm..recht hast du..nja wie im bmx forum gesagt..ich warte noch auf seine icq/msn addi..denn will ich erstma een foddo sehn und mich mit ihm kurzschliessen
aber die profile garantie->


----------



## p0$3r (3. Mai 2006)

hm..recht hast..nja wie im bmx forum gesagt..ich warte noch auf seine icq/msn addi..denn will ich erstma een foddo sehn und mich mit ihm kurzschliessen
aber die profile garantie->  
aber thx für den elan 

edit: sry für den doppelpost..ich sag nur lahmes netz -_-


----------



## UrbanJumper (3. Mai 2006)

ja bewundernswertes tier, meinetwegen...bei mir gibt es auch prostituierte und inlinefahrer aber darum gehts ja gar nicht, man sollte das eh nicht alles in eine tüte stecken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (4. Mai 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ja toll, mein altes hinterrad hat über 400 gekostet, und habs für 175 hergegeben...



und was bitte sollte daran 400  kosten, wenn ich fragen darf!

aber darf ich bestimmt nicht....


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (4. Mai 2006)

Estoniaclan schrieb:
			
		

> und was bitte sollte daran 400  kosten, wenn ich fragen darf!
> 
> aber darf ich bestimmt nicht....



Das wurde vom König eingespeicht 

die "Dame aus Arles" von van Gogh hat auch 32 Millionen eingebracht und war neu nur ein paar Euro wert


----------



## evil_rider (4. Mai 2006)

Estoniaclan schrieb:
			
		

> und was bitte sollte daran 400 â¬ kosten, wenn ich fragen darf!
> 
> aber darf ich bestimmt nicht....




nabe: 130â¬
achse: 105â¬
driver: 79â¬
felge: 40â¬
muttern: 20â¬
verstrkter c-clip: 4â¬
speichen: 9â¬
nippel: 10,80â¬
einspeichen: 15â¬
----------------------
412,80â¬


any questions? 


aber dafÃ¼r habe ich jetzt ja wieder profile... wenn man einmal profile gefahren ist, kommt man immer wieder zurÃ¼ck! ;o)


----------



## AerO (4. Mai 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> speichen: 9



wir setzen also auf qualität.


----------



## evil_rider (4. Mai 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> wir setzen also auf qualität.




nö, auf das was gerade nur bei DF war... X-D


----------



## Estoniaclan (4. Mai 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> nabe: 130
> achse: 105
> driver: 79
> felge: 40
> ...




die speichen sind keinen euro wert, die billigsten die es gibt! mir sind 3 weggebrochen nur vom anschauen! die nippel sind noch schlimmer, aber dafür schön leicht das muss man dir lassen. die nabe is ne nachgebaute odysee, was daran soll 130 kosten? die kostet 80 $ in USA und ich denk nicht, das versand und zoll bei ca 60 euro liegen? kann mich aber auch irren! 
aber zusammenfassend ist zu sagen: Das rad is echt besonders leicht!!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (4. Mai 2006)

Estoniaclan schrieb:
			
		

> die speichen sind keinen euro wert, die billigsten die es gibt! mir sind 3 weggebrochen nur vom anschauen! die nippel sind noch schlimmer, aber dafür schön leicht das muss man dir lassen. die nabe is ne nachgebaute odysee, was daran soll 130 kosten? die kostet 80 $ in USA und ich denk nicht, das versand und zoll bei ca 60 euro liegen? kann mich aber auch irren!
> aber zusammenfassend ist zu sagen: Das rad is echt besonders leicht!!


 
Da Evil die Speichen sicher nicht abgezählt sondern im Karton gekauft hat sind 9 Euro schon saubillig. Vielleicht hätte er besser das Doppelte für DT bezahlt 

Mit Versand und Zoll 60 Euro bist du schon gut dabei.


----------



## evil_rider (4. Mai 2006)

Estoniaclan schrieb:
			
		

> die speichen sind keinen euro wert, die billigsten die es gibt! mir sind 3 weggebrochen nur vom anschauen! die nippel sind noch schlimmer, aber dafür schön leicht das muss man dir lassen. die nabe is ne nachgebaute odysee, was daran soll 130 kosten? die kostet 80 $ in USA und ich denk nicht, das versand und zoll bei ca 60 euro liegen? kann mich aber auch irren!
> aber zusammenfassend ist zu sagen: Das rad is echt besonders leicht!!




die nabe ist noch zu DM zeiten zu nem dollarkurs von schlappen 2.35DM hergekommen....  

speichen sind die gleichen die ich derzeit hinten drinne habe... halten wunderbar... wenn man grinden kann!

nippel sind die besten der welt --> DT


fazit: lern fahren junge!


----------



## Estoniaclan (4. Mai 2006)

wenn man grinden kann!!!
Bloß bin ich mit dem ding noch nie gegrindet! sogar net mal ansatzweise!! 
Pegs kommen die tage evtl. erst dran!


----------



## evil_rider (5. Mai 2006)

egal, liegt dennoch an dir, ich denke mal ich habe etwas mnehr masse als du und es hält.... ok, evtl. fahre ich auch ein "wenig" sauberer... aber bei den einschlägen, die ich schon mit dem jetzigen laufrad hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p0$3r (8. Mai 2006)

hab jezz meine einteiligen raus..die 3teiligen liegen neben mir
muss ich da jezz noch diese rundung ausm rahmen kloppen, auf der die kugeln des bb lagers lagen? eher kloppen oder drehen, wg des gewindes was event. im rahmen vorhanden is?
ich denk lagerschalen einfach raushämmern, ne


----------



## littledevil (8. Mai 2006)

also gewinde sollte bei usbb nicht das problem sein


----------



## p0$3r (8. Mai 2006)

wird also reingehämmert`?
edit: hat sich alles erledigt


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2006)

normal eingepresst, aber n stück holz davor und vorsichtig reinhämmern tuts auch. nur euro bb hat gewinde...


----------



## p0$3r (8. Mai 2006)

thx


----------



## primopower (12. Mai 2006)

ich hab mir jetzt die primo powerbite bestellt. Kosten 150 euro... hab viele gute komentare gelesen (sehr stabil, sau geil...)

mfg

Nirvana


----------



## evil_rider (13. Mai 2006)

Nirvana schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir jetzt die primo powerbite bestellt. Kosten 150 euro... hab viele gute komentare gelesen (sehr stabil, sau geil...)
> 
> mfg
> 
> Nirvana




du hast vergessen: hässlich, schwer, klobig, alu, taiwan....


----------



## Flatpro (13. Mai 2006)

taiwan zählt nich....


----------



## evil_rider (13. Mai 2006)

doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## primopower (13. Mai 2006)

ich weis scho dass du was gegen die hast...


----------

